# Rival jockey wheels replacement



## speeddemon (Oct 13, 2008)

Are jockey wheels interchangeable between brands, or do I have to get replacements from SRAM? (My LBS had Tacx wheels the last time I checked.)


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

I think there are various after-market solutions like the ones from Enduro Fork Seals in addition to the Tacx ones which I haven't seen before. Enduro at least sells separate SKUs for SRAM, Shimano and Campy - here's a link to SRAM ones: SRAM FORCE/RIVAL CERAMIC HYBRID DERAILLEUR PULLEYS I would just confirm with the LBS that the Tacx work with your SRAM derailleur before pulling the trigger.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Tacx are pretty good, i'd feel comfortable using them. i have the Enduro pulleys in my Red derailleur thanks to a friend that works there. they work great and are pretty quiet. i have no doubt that the ceramic bearings in these pulleys make absolutely no difference at all in drivetrain efficiency.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

ceramic bearings for derailleurs is just absurd.


----------



## roadbike1 (Feb 17, 2006)

Kristatos said:


> I think there are various after-market solutions like the ones from Enduro Fork Seals in addition to the Tacx ones which I haven't seen before. Enduro at least sells separate SKUs for SRAM, Shimano and Campy - here's a link to SRAM ones: SRAM FORCE/RIVAL CERAMIC HYBRID DERAILLEUR PULLEYS I would just confirm with the LBS that the Tacx work with your SRAM derailleur before pulling the trigger.


I run Rival on my CX bike, Do to all the mud this spring the orginal wheels were frozen by the end of the season. I replaced my Rival jockey wheels with Tacx. No problems at all, just make sure you order the Tacx Wheels made for SRAM.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

new2rd said:


> ceramic bearings for derailleurs is just absurd.


you did read my post correctly, right?


----------

